# Index Model 645 Manual



## T. J. (Aug 6, 2016)

Anyone have a manual for an Index Model 645 vertical mill?  

I'm going to pick one up next weekend and would like to get an idea of how to manipulate the head and ram for rigging.  My plan is to tram the head over and rest the motor on the table.  Then pick it up with straps under the ram on either side of the pedestal.  I have seen this described for a Bridgeport, so I'm hoping the Index can be handled similarly.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 6, 2016)

it's not the manual but i hope the info is useful somehow.

How To Use A Milling Machine.pdf


----------



## brino (Aug 6, 2016)

Hi T.J.,

Not exactly what you need, but Vintage Machinery has some manuals for other models (747, 847, 860)......maybe they are close?
http://vintagemachinery.org/mfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=2280&tab=3

Good Luck!
-brino

EDIT: also not exactly what you're after, but some good info here:
http://www.lathes.co.uk/index/


----------



## brino (Aug 6, 2016)

still looking......still NOT what you asked for, but here's a US army manual for the Index 747:


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 6, 2016)

I don't see any problem with doing it the way you described.  It would simplify things a bit if you had an eye bolt installed on the top of your ram but strapping should be fine.  Make sure that you secure the straps so that they can't slip off the back side as the mill will be a bit front heavy.

When I got my mill a few years ago I didn't like the idea of lifting it by the ram (that's just me, like I said before, the eyelet on the ram is pretty standard) so I ended up lifting if from the bottom:




Best of luck, and remember to take/post pics,

-Ron


----------



## tpic402 (Aug 7, 2016)

When i had a index 745   I lifted it onto trailer with backhoe and straps on ram with head rotated motor down and knee all the way down. took it off with bobcat w forks under ram    plywood between ram and forks.  weight was all a 753 bobcat wanted.  Hope it helps.   P.S. with new mill I have BP clone I rented trailer made for moving heavy stuff bed goes all the way to ground and sits flat.  winch on with comealong and strap as low on base as possible.   Trailer cost $75 to rent well worth it no scary mill in the air.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Aug 7, 2016)

ScrapMetal has a damn good rig on it, i'd take that route if you could .


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 8, 2016)

Index is still in business and they usually have a manual available on eBay for sale.  If they don't have one listed, call them or send a email, I bet they would put one in the mail for you for about $45.  I have a copy for my 645 mill. It cannot easily be scanned due to the odd sheet sizes of the assemblies.  Hey, for about $45 it's money well spent if you ask me.  Ken

Edit:  e-mail wellsindex@aol.com or call 231-759-0950

F.Y.I.  The 745 is almost identical to the 645. The only difference is the head, everything else from the head down is the same.


----------



## T. J. (Aug 8, 2016)

Thanks for all the replies.  ScrapMetal - I like that setup.  I'll probably try something along those lines.  I think loading it will be fairly easy - the seller has a hoist to lift it.  Unloading it at home may be a different story.  The lathes.co.uk site lists the shipping weight as 2100 lbs.  If that is correct, I'll have to partially disassemble it since my tractor won't quite lift that much.  I'll be sure to take plenty of pics.  I may come home with some additional 'prizes' too, as he is selling a whole shop full of equipment!

T. J.


----------



## ScrapMetal (Aug 8, 2016)

T. J. said:


> Thanks for all the replies.  ScrapMetal - I like that setup.  I'll probably try something along those lines.  I think loading it will be fairly easy - the seller has a hoist to lift it.  Unloading it at home may be a different story.  The lathes.co.uk site lists the shipping weight as 2100 lbs.  If that is correct, I'll have to partially disassemble it since my tractor won't quite lift that much.  I'll be sure to take plenty of pics.  I may come home with some additional 'prizes' too, as he is selling a whole shop full of equipment!
> 
> T. J.



Just a FYI if you try to follow what I've done.  Make sure you have a strap (horizontal around the column) securing the two vertical straps to the column up high.  I did it this way in case the setup was too top heavy and the machine might try to take a nose dive.  With the straps constrained above the center of gravity the mill wouldn't be able to shift.

Best of luck,

-Ron


----------



## 4GSR (Aug 8, 2016)

T. J. said:


> ........ The lathes.co.uk site lists the shipping weight as 2100 lbs.  If that is correct, .........T. J.


Weight is closer to 2200-2300 lbs if yours has the 4 foot table.  Either remove the head or rotate it upside down.  Makes it a little easier to handle.  Also lower the knee/table all the way down as far as it will go. Just gets the center of gravity down low to the ground.  Ken


----------



## T. J. (Aug 10, 2016)

4gsr said:


> Index is still in business and they usually have a manual available on eBay for sale.  If they don't have one listed, call them or send a email, I bet they would put one in the mail for you for about $45.  I have a copy for my 645 mill. It cannot easily be scanned due to the odd sheet sizes of the assemblies.  Hey, for about $45 it's money well spent if you ask me.  Ken
> 
> Edit:  e-mail wellsindex@aol.com or call 231-759-0950
> 
> F.Y.I.  The 745 is almost identical to the 645. The only difference is the head, everything else from the head down is the same.



Just to follow up on this, I contacted Wells-Index yesterday.  They quoted $49 for a manual including postage.  I'm going to see if there happens to be a manual with the mill when I go get it Sunday.  If not, I'll order it from W-I.


----------



## T. J. (Aug 11, 2016)

To Ken (or anyone else who has a 645): 

What size are the bolt holes in the base and how thick is the base?  I'm thinking of lag-screwing the mill to some 4x4's or possibly directly to the wooden floor of my trailer and need to know what size lag screws to get.


----------



## T. J. (Aug 14, 2016)

T. J. said:


> I think loading it will be fairly easy - the seller has a hoist to lift it.



Boy, did I really jinx myself with that comment!  Left at 6am this morning, drove three hundred miles, took 5 hours to get it loaded, then 300 miles back home. I'm pooped!  I'll upload some pics tomorrow. I'll probably start a new thread to include cleanup & closer inspection.


----------

